# Please help with 921 IR codes for multiple addresses



## Troy Fearon (Mar 9, 2005)

I am doing a very complex installation involving 4 pvr 921's and a 322. Due to issues with my Elan Z881 video switcher, VIA panels, and Marantz RC 5400's, each room has to send IR to the head end system. This causes my IR codes to affect multiple receivers. I am very familiar with IR routing and the Xantech and Elan IR products. They do not have a cure for my problem. The most logical cure is to set each of these receivers to a different remote address. The problem is I do not have IR codes for multiple remote addresses. Tech support at Dish Network informed me that they can not help me. Furthermore, since the 921 only has a UHF remote, I can not simply learn these new codes. If anyone has a ccf or pcf file for the 921 that is of a different remote address than 1 or 9 (thank you, Mark), please let me know or post it here. It does not have to be fancy. I have my own user friendly Pronto enviroment, so I would simply be alliasing to those codes on my RC5400's and importing them to VIA tools for my Elan touchscreens. I am a virgin to this site, so, please be kind.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

It seems to me you should be able to change the address on the 322 and learn the codes to the RC 5400 and then change to another address and learn a new set of codes. The 921 also now has a feature where it ca echo IR codes from the RF remote. This is available in the Installation part of the menu system.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 921 has a "teach remote" feature that will convert the UHF the the correct IR to teach your programable remote.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> The 921 has a "teach remote" feature that will convert the UHF the the correct IR to teach your programable remote.


This is probably the easiest way to do it. I used a 721 IR remote to teach 921 address 8 codes to my Denon RC8000 remote. Worked great. The advantage to this approach is that you can work sitting down on the couch!

Brad


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Troy - the Teach Remote feature is on the Diagnostics screen (Menu-5-6). Or, just pick up a 721 remote and use it to learn all of the codes for the different addresses.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Troy - the Teach Remote feature is on the Diagnostics screen (Menu-5-6). Or, just pick up a 721 remote and use it to learn all of the codes for the different addresses.


What menu option is it on that screen? IR Blaster? This seems to just test the IR blaster. How do you get it to repeat code sent from the IR remote? I haven't been able to get this to work and would really like to know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's a button on the bottom of the diagnostics screen called "Teach Remote". Select it, and then every remote button press thereafter causes the IR blaster to emit the IR code for that button for that remote address. At least that's what it was called the last time I looked.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

troy the easiest thing to do is buy a 6000 remote and a 721 and change addresses on them they will get you all the codes you need sd/hd, aspect, play, pause, etc. If you like i have a rc9200 program with address 1 and 3 already set for pvrs. What's your email ill send it to you

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

He doesn't need the 6000 remote - the 721 remote has all of the codes. The TV/VCR (I think) button is the same code as the SD/HD button.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's a button on the bottom of the diagnostics screen called "Teach Remote". Select it, and then every remote button press thereafter causes the IR blaster to emit the IR code for that button for that remote address. At least that's what it was called the last time I looked.


I don't have a "teach remote" button anywhere on my diagnostics screen...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm...and I can't check now that I no longer have my 921. Waiting on the replacement...


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a 721 programmed on 10 for a pronto 300 if it helps


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sam, the "Teach Remote" option is there on my screen (replacement 921), under the next beta. It's the last option listed on the Menu-6-5 screen.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Teach Remote is on the Menu-6-5 screen for L212 also. I used it today flawlessly. Taught my MX700 in 5 minutes with only 1 bad code. (Who needs #7 anyway?)

Tip: Use a shelf or stack of DVDs to position your learning remote 6 inches away from the 921 IR blaster. It isn't very powerful and it is highly directional.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Rovingbar said:


> Teach Remote is on the Menu-6-5 screen for L212 also. I used it today flawlessly. Taught my MX700 in 5 minutes with only 1 bad code. (Who needs #7 anyway?)
> 
> Tip: Use a shelf or stack of DVDs to position your learning remote 6 inches away from the 921 IR blaster. It isn't very powerful and it is highly directional.
> 
> ...


I have L212 on both my machines and there is no button on my menu-5-6 screen. Does anyone else have this issue? On my menu-6-5 I have:

Connection
Dial Out
IR Blaster
Hard Drive
A/V Input
Microphone
Tuner 3D
Tuner 3A
HDCP Test
Tuner1
Tuner2


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Very strange. On mine, and i would guess most others that menu has

Connection
Dial Out
Hard Drive
Teach Remote

I'm wondering if you have a beta version installed, by accident.


----------



## Troy Fearon (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to all!!!!! Problem solved. You Guys RULE!!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Grandude said:


> Very strange. On mine, and i would guess most others that menu has
> 
> Connection
> Dial Out
> ...


Never been on a DISH beta so don't know what the issue might be. I definately do not have "Teach Remote" on that menu.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

What does your sys info page show for software version?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> What does your sys info page show for software version?


It shows L212HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's bizarre, Sam. None of the beta versions I've seen have that list of options on the diagnostics screen...I'll inquire...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> I have L212 on both my machines and there is no button on my menu-5-6 screen. Does anyone else have this issue? On my menu-6-5 I have:
> 
> Connection
> Dial Out
> ...


 Hey Sam - please enlighten us with what those options do.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The AV Input shows whatever you have plugged ijto the AV jacks for
about 30 seconds.
Microphone (dont know - says insert microphone for testing when I select it)
Tuner 3D - test the digital OTA tuner (defaults to 35-1 digital channel)
Tuner 3A - test the analog OTA tuner (asks for Channel Number to be entered)
HDCP Test says "Enabling HDCP - Test in Progress - Screen will
flicker, then HDCP Passed - HDCP test done"
Tuner1 asks for channel # and then tunes to that channel
Tuner2 ask for channel # and then tunes to that channel

I just want to be able to teach my remote not do all this other stuff!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hmmm...and I can't check now that I no longer have my 921. Waiting on the replacement...


I have attached a jpeg so you can see what I have...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

sampatterson said:


> I have attached a jpeg so you can see what I have...


Now that is strange.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks guy! That's some good stuff that we should ALL have access to.

I wonder if there's some magic button sequence to make it appear that you just happened to stumble into.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> Thanks guy! That's some good stuff that we should ALL have access to.
> 
> I wonder if there's some magic button sequence to make it appear that you just happened to stumble into.


This is what my menu-6-5 has always done. It did happen around the time I had the "strange font" problem several releases ago. I just want the regular diag menu so I can teach my remote. I don't have a 721 remote anymore and I need to learn the aspect ratio button again...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sam - I have an answer about your situation, and a possible solution that you choose to take or not. The guys at Eldon think that your receiver has reverted to some kind of a "factory" condition, which can be resolved by resetting factory defaults. If doing the reset solves the issue, you will have access to the Teach IR function, but you will lose access to all of other choices you see there that no one else has. Up to you.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sam - I have an answer about your situation, and a possible solution that you choose to take or not. The guys at Eldon think that your receiver has reverted to some kind of a "factory" condition, which can be resolved by resetting factory defaults. If doing the reset solves the issue, you will have access to the Teach IR function, but you will lose access to all of other choices you see there that no one else has. Up to you.


I would like to have the "factory defaults", is that a specific menu item I select to have it happen?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Reset Factory Defaults is Menu-6-6 or Menu-5-6 I think...don't remember off the top of my head at the moment.


----------

